# North East Monthly meet



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

It is that time again Wednesday the 10th Feb 7:30 at the OK Diner on the A19 so who will be there this time :?:


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Im off to scotland that week mate so cant make it sorry.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

malstt said:


> Im off to scotland that week mate so cant make it sorry.


I could start to think you have gone off me Mal :wink: [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Sorry mate, will hopefully be at the next one.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Have you two seen this ?
viewtopic.php?f=3&t=150502&view=unread#unread


----------



## scottydog (Jul 24, 2009)

Yeah, should be there for my birthday month!

Wallsendmag are you going to be there? I was hoping to join and get them illusive badges!!! :wink:

looking forward to seeing y'all...


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

scottydog said:


> Yeah, should be there for my birthday month!
> 
> Wallsendmag are you going to be there? I was hoping to join and get them illusive badges!!! :wink:
> 
> looking forward to seeing y'all...


Great you get to buy everyones meal on your birthday month  :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

scottydog said:


> Yeah, should be there for my birthday month!
> 
> Wallsendmag are you going to be there? I was hoping to join and get them illusive badges!!! :wink:
> 
> looking forward to seeing y'all...


Think so


----------



## skiwhiz (Feb 17, 2008)

hope to make it too


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

skiwhiz said:


> hope to make it too


Be good to see you again if you can mate


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Anyone else coming along


----------



## Dance171 (Feb 8, 2009)

Hopefully me and the GF  lots of new mods to show


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi Andy

My PM facility doesn't seem to be working. My last PM seems to have gone a.w.a.l. I've put it on here; hope it works.

All this activity in the NW is getting me on edge. Have a look at this route. What do you think? Any chance of doing this in the Spring? We are starting to look like poor relatives in the NE

The start/finish is perfectly placed in the NE and the roads are the best you'll find anywhere and it's on the doorstep of Teesside and the NE. I'm not sure we can make the A19 Diner; trying to rearrange things right now.

Click the pic to enlarge:









Joe


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Good afternoon

Is this meet at the A19 Diner still on, as I am in the process of changing other arrangements?

Cheers

Joe


----------



## skiwhiz (Feb 17, 2008)

Hi Joe, have done that route many times and it was one of my rare days out last summer, with a slight deviation from your route. On a sunny spring day it ould bea fine run, who provides the sick bags :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

skiwhiz said:


> Hi Joe, have done that route many times and it was one of my rare days out last summer, with a slight deviation from your route. On a sunny spring day it ould bea fine run, who provides the sick bags :lol: :lol: :lol:


The best roads are in Northumberland, Cumbria and Yorkshire. My route is different to the one in my post. I altered it to suit the proper NE area. If I could get some TTers from Teesside it would be different again.This is just one of a few  Looking forward to a fine sunny spring day. Are you at the A19 Diner then? I hope more people attend this time. Perhaps the spring and summer outings could start to take shape.

Joe


----------



## skiwhiz (Feb 17, 2008)

Hi Joe ... yes I should be there on Wednesday and off to the lakes tomorrow to enjoy the quiet roads and some snow with a bit of luck.
See you wed ... John


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

It's still on and we are coming with a sack full of badges


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> It's still on and we are coming with a sack full of badges


See you there, Andrew. Tell Val, Judy has got a 'few' :lol: pics of our daughter's wedding day...in the snow 

Joe


----------



## scottydog (Jul 24, 2009)

wallsendmag said:


> It's still on and we are coming with a sack full of badges


THATS my man!!!! :wink:


----------



## Dance171 (Feb 8, 2009)

what badges lol?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Dance171 said:


> what badges lol?


TTOC badges :roll:


----------



## Dance171 (Feb 8, 2009)

ahhhh lol good man 

so its looking like 6 TTs so far for this meet not as many as the last but enough for afew new ideas


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> Dance171 said:
> 
> 
> > what badges lol?
> ...


Andrew

Are these enamel badges or the same 'jelly' type which we received when first joining the TTOC?

Joe


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

TTCool said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > Dance171 said:
> ...


I have both Joe would you like an enamel one ?


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Yes Andrew, I would like an enamel one 

Joe


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Not long now last chance


----------



## BFT - John (Sep 8, 2009)

I might try to pop down and say hi 

Don't think the TT will be out of the bodyshop though


----------



## MosTT (Nov 25, 2009)

wallsendmag said:


> TTOC badges


I would like a badge please I followed a silver tt out of the cobalt business park on Monday and it had a cool looking badge just sitting under the quattro badge .


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

BFT - John said:


> I might try to pop down and say hi
> 
> Don't think the TT will be out of the bodyshop though


You can come in one of the BMs but please park round the back :wink: :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

tony moss said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > TTOC badges
> ...


Are you coming along this month Tony :?:


----------



## Dance171 (Feb 8, 2009)

YELLOW_TT said:


> BFT - John said:
> 
> 
> > I might try to pop down and say hi
> ...


haha put a bad name on a good meet


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Anyone that want to sign up to the TTOC ( free Gel TTOC badge) can use this link and I will bring their pack tomorrow. 
Sign up here


----------



## salTTy (Dec 26, 2009)

I will try to come where is it what time cheers salty


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

OK diner on the A19 at Hartlepool


----------



## Dance171 (Feb 8, 2009)

for 7:30 its quite easy to find mate


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Last chance see you all to night


----------



## Dance171 (Feb 8, 2009)

yip me and the gf can defo make it so see ya at 7:30 buddy got quite alot of new mods to show off


----------



## BFT - John (Sep 8, 2009)

No TT for me and a nice misfire on the M5 

It's not my week!! Still touch wood the CL600 is firing on all cylinders again.

Little one isn't too well, so we will see


----------



## mav696 (May 21, 2006)

I'm possibly going to be passing at around that time so I might call in for a thick shake and see what you rogues are upto !! lol


----------



## TT Boycie (Sep 27, 2009)

Cant make this month


----------



## scottydog (Jul 24, 2009)

Hi guys, sorry for the no show. I had to come home early from work today and proceeded to shivver, sweat and puke my guts up until about 8. I'm still a bit shaky writing this. [smiley=sick2.gif] [smiley=sick2.gif] [smiley=sick2.gif]

I've been looking forward to it for so long now and I was as bright as a button last night [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Wallsendmag, I'll send u a pm when I make it through the other side.

sorry again gyus.


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Reporting in:

Just got back...had a very pleasant evening...non stop chat and good company...got my pics of the Gecko badge ...thanks Chris and Andrew made a profit on the TTOC enamel badges...Judy and the girls enjoyed our daughter's wedding pics, so all in all 10 out 0f 10.

Joe


----------



## Dance171 (Feb 8, 2009)

no probs mate glad you liked it and it inspired a new mod 

get it ordrerd and some pics up once its done

cheers chris


----------



## XTR (Mar 2, 2006)

No pics??? boooo


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

XTR said:


> No pics??? boooo


Hi Craig

This is not one of my best pics. It had been snowing and the light was not good. Unfortunately the head of the Gecko had a bit of snow on it which makes it look as though it has an open mouth but it hasn't. It's smooth and 3D.









Joe


----------



## Dance171 (Feb 8, 2009)

here is one with it just before the meet after i had bleeding washed it then it snowed and its hacky again lol

you ordered the part joe?


----------



## XTR (Mar 2, 2006)

No pics from the meet? The lineup!!!  a group shot of everyone!!! pah!!!

Pics so far look good though.

Dancer... where abouts do you live. those houses look similar to ones near my parents in Washington. Valley View in Fatfield.


----------



## Dance171 (Feb 8, 2009)

ahhh lol i didnt get any but joe might of?

i live in crawcrook which is about 15mins drive from the metro centre and 10 mins from blaydon!

all these houses look the same


----------



## XTR (Mar 2, 2006)

Dance171 said:


> ahhh lol i didnt get any but joe might of?
> 
> i live in crawcrook which is about 15mins drive from the metro centre and 10 mins from blaydon!
> 
> all these houses look the same


Aye they do... it was the mixture of bungalows aswell which got me thinking that it was possibly Valley View.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

XTR said:


> No pics??? boooo


You need to come along next month and you can take some Craig


----------



## XTR (Mar 2, 2006)

YELLOW_TT said:


> XTR said:
> 
> 
> > No pics??? boooo
> ...


Still too cold and dark for me!!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

XTR said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > XTR said:
> ...


You big girl see if you can get a pass out for next month :wink: :lol:


----------



## Dance171 (Feb 8, 2009)

Still too cold and dark for me!! [/quote]
You big girl see if you can get a pass out for next month :wink: :lol:[/quote]

lol seconded you need to stop being a girl and come and show off that nice car and stop blaming the weather


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

I have some pics from one of the early meets at the American A19 Diner? Will they do for now?

Joe


----------



## skiwhiz (Feb 17, 2008)

It cannot be any colder in march so if I make it will bring the camera so need clean cars ha ha, Chris you need to treat your girl to a coat instead of spending on all those mods :lol: :lol: :lol: tis nearly valentines day lol :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Because of the fact that people only seem to order to order drinks Andy and I were thinking of moving next months meeting to the Windmill about one mile north of the diner. Hopefully this would allow us to have a better space.


----------



## scottydog (Jul 24, 2009)

Sounds like a good idea fella, not been to that pub myself but if it offered more space for everyone then that would be good. I like the diner but sometimes it's hard to chat to other people way down the other end of tables! [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## skiwhiz (Feb 17, 2008)

Happy to try somewhere different just keep us updated, how was the trip on Thursday, no [smiley=sleeping.gif]


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Has the Windmill got safe parking? It looks like the parking is around the rear of the premises, from the road, and not visible from inside the hotel. I've not been inside since the refit so I don't know for sure. Maybe you two could go on a reconnaissance mission 

Joe


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

TTCool said:


> Has the Windmill got safe parking? It looks like the parking is around the rear of the premises, from the road, and not visible from inside the hotel. I've not been inside since the refit so I don't know for sure. Maybe you two could go on a reconnaissance mission
> 
> Joe


It has been resurfaced and has floodlights


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Been a good few times as Andrew say the car park is fine but you cannot see it from in side the bar cant see this being a problem


----------

